# 68 chevy 3 stage white with green pearl



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

It's a 68 Chevy Chevelle

Pics comming real soon..... Cuz I bearly layed down the sealer primer :biggrin:

well I better head back and start with the base


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

OK white base is on, but had a small erea that bubled up about the seze of a pea, I didn't notice it on the sealer primer, so I'm not sure whats going on, but I'll wait a few minuts to let the base coat dry to the touch then I'll wetsand the erea and blend it back up.

wish me luck.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

good luck..... now start posting pics yo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Not done Yet.........

J/K
:biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Got done about an hour ago.....

Pearl looks like it came out well.......we'll know for sure when we get it out in the sun.

As for the clear.......I tried out SPI clear for the first time........Yes it's good clear, but it gets some getting used to, with defrent gun adjusmets and movement........ in other words....... I got some major runs :uh: 

So I'll be spending some etra time leveling out the runs........ hope this clear buffs out as easy as they say it does :biggrin:

I'll try to upload some pics tomorow.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=542579]


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

is it tomarrow yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Apr 15 2006, 07:41 PM~5249805
> *It's a 68 Chevy Chevelle
> 
> Pics comming real soon..... Cuz I bearly layed down the sealer primer :biggrin:
> ...



what kind of green pearl...powder or liquid?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Good luck homie


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Powder PPG green pearl......used 90% of the bottle :biggrin:

and let me tell you, I still think pearls are trickier then candies as far as trying to lay it down evenly, but I think it came out good....

I used HOK intercoat clear, only cuz they were out of ppg dbc500 intercoat. I mixed it nearly 2oz of perl per quart of intercoat clear. I sprayed 5 light coats of it.

The base is 68 GM pure white  But there is so much pearl on it that it wouldn't matter what white base you use.

The pictures I took didn't come out cuz my digicam was in the wrong setting :uh: and thats too bad cuz I took pix of the small repair I had to do.

The weather has been really crappy lately so I had let it sit till today....I masked and preped the door and trunk jams in the mourning.

The hood and trunk off the car now, and I buffed them after lunch....I had allready painted under them a couple days befor painting the body, so they are not ready to go....

I used the mirca gold disks that I got from smartshoppers, and they worked good on my electric DA sander.

I'm going in now to spray the doorjams........ I know I should have done them first, but we were not sure if I was going to have time to do them at all, so I left them for last, thinkin if I didn't have time, I could allways do them after appleblossem, but at least the car would be presentable.

but even with the delays, I should be back on schedual if I can get it cut and buffed tomorow..... I'm also going to take more pics today (making sure the camera is set right this time.)


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Apr 18 2006, 08:46 PM~5268911
> *Powder PPG green pearl......used 90% of the bottle :biggrin:
> 
> and let me tell you, I still think pearls are tricker then candy as far as trying to lay it down evenly, but I think it came out good....
> ...


thtas one reason i dont dig the powders..its gets super thick..and thats just a shit load of clear. 

with the liquid its just like laying down two base coats and letting each flash!


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Only pearls I've used are the paste and dry ...... so whats up with the liquids and who makes them?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Apr 19 2006, 02:49 AM~5270734
> *Only pearls I've used are the paste and dry ...... so whats up with the liquids and who makes them?
> *



hok...

dupont


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

[attachmentid=543916]


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BADILLO (Apr 20, 2006)

[/url][/IMG]*BADILLO*


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

I've used the dupont ready to spray pearl, it looks nice and is really easy to lay down. I used it over white and under the abalone flake on my old 53.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

This is what it looked like when I whent to go see it for the first time.
The body work was almost done, just needed some miner work and a few touch ups. I was concerned about the primer that was on it, and of what was under it ..... but I did a quick test to make sure the 2k highbuild I was going to shoot over it wasn't going to react, and it didn't.





















We then threw her on a trailer and took her home. I did some repairs to the bodywork and block sanded the primer that was on it with 80 grit getting it ready for highbuild primer. Thats my 4 year old son helping me out with the block sanding (can never start them too young  )










Along with the highbuild primer I sprayed on a light guid coat of black basecaot to help me see any lowspots.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Had a couple small spots that bobbled up on the fender......they were fethersanded out and then blened back up with the white basecoat



















Aftetr letting it sit for a couple of days while we had some bad wheater......I took her out side to take care of them nasty runs....


Whoooooow, this has got to be my worst run ever :0 










and here are the tools I'll be using....
one double edge rezor blade, with taped edges for protection
and one paintstick with 400 grit wetsand paper taped at the end :biggrin: 










Used the razor to nib out the heads of the bigger run spots, then carefully sanded away the runs with the "sanding-stick"

Heres a couple small runs just about out










Also noticed that under the right angle that green pearl realy glows :biggrin: 



















After awhile all the runs were out including that long nasty one :uh:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Here are a few more random pix I took while fixing the runs.




























After fixing the runs I when over them with 800 grit to finish leveling them out and got rid of the 400 grit scratches

Then started on the whole body with 1200, and 1500

Started on the buffing, but ran out of day light, I'll pick it up in the mourning and get some more pics as we try to put it back together.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that pearl looks


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

good job on the runs...is there any variation in from where they were at


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

None that I can tell, but I'll find out tomorow when I finish all the buffing. I'm not expecting anything noticable though.


----------



## elhippie64 (Jun 27, 2003)

GOOD JOB, paint looks nice and a lil "how to" on run repair never hurts :thumbsup:


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

i like the pearl :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i saw a simmilar car/paint, it was a 70s chevell on 22s, i saw it at night time, it was driveing by and it looked like a plain white car until it drove under the light and the car flipped to blue and then back to white, it was crazy


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Ya thats exactly what this one does, and it seems to have the best effect under streetlights for some reason.......it's a cool effect though.

In direct light the white is just to bright for the pearl to realy jump at you in less you see it from the right angle.......if it's parked in the shade or in very low light, it just looks like a plain white car.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i had a couple runs on my truck that i just sprayed, does the razor work ok? and is 400 ok, i figured you wouldnt use anything less than 800 or so, lmk


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

The razor only works on the "tear drop head" of the run, but be carefull with it cuz it can dig in on you, try to hold it as flat to the serface as posible........most of the run was sanded off with 400 on the mixing stick.

I started using 400 awile back, I bring the run down till it's just about gone....you don't want to go too far down with the 400, then finish it off with 800.

that should get you ready to cut the whole car with 1000 and so on.

After I finished buffing the car I took a good look and there was a small spot that if you look at it just right angle and squint your eye, you can see that I should have gone down a bit more, but other then that nobody can tell that it ever had runs.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

sweet, hopeful mine will be the same here in a couple weeks


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

how long did it take to get rid of the runs?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Hmm I don't know.....maybe about an hour or so.
It's hard to tell time when your doing something you hate... it always seems longer :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks nice.


----------

